# How to withdraw partner visa application



## wonderboy (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi everybody, how do you withdraw your partner visa application? I had lodged partner visa application in Pakistan for my ex-wife earlier this year. Our relationship has come to an end about two months ago. I sent an email to Australian High Commission in Islamabad to withdraw my ex-wife's application soon after our divorce but I didn't hear any reply about withdrawal from them. I just wanted them to confirm once its withdrawn. I once again sent email after few weeks and again I didn't get any reply. I don't know if its because I am not authorised to know about her application thus thats why they don't reply to me. I sent emails from the same email address that I had given in her application. I called them and the person on the phone said I am not authorised to enquire about my ex-wife's application and thats even before I mentioned that I am withdrawing my ex-wife's application. I am baffled as why someone is not authorised to enquire about his wife's application. I had given only one email address in my wife's application and that was my email address. My ex-wife has no access to my email address. The person on the phone said if I want to make any enquiries about her application, I need to send a form to them which I don't remember exactly but I think it was 956 something. Is it really the case that the sponsor of applicant is not authorised to make enquiry regarding his wife's application if he hasn't submitted form 956? I hadn't send 956 form in the application. 

I again sent email to her case officer yesterday and still awaiting reply from them. I believe my ex-wife may have changed the email address and the email address I had given in application is no longer authorised to make any enquiry on her behalf. At the time of divorce, there were few documents to be submitted to my case officer but now I believe my ex-wife might have sent the extra documents required by her case officer without my knowledge and now it may still be under process. I am just concerned that it may still be under process and she might get the visa before its too late. I have heard that the sponsor need to withdraw in writing but I don't know what that exactly means. Do I need to write them a letter in mail to withdraw my application or email will do? Can someone tell me what am I doing wrong?

Sorry for the long post. Looking forward to your reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Once the relationship breakdown and the DIBP have been notified, you have nothing to do with the application anymore. 

I doubt that the application is still ongoing since a partner visa application is based on the relationship. There is no basis to process the application once the relationship breakdown.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

E-mail is considered "in writing." If you have notified them, her application will no longer be processed. They are correct - in order for them to be able to talk to you about her application, you needed to provide Form 956 with your application with her signature, which would have allowed you to do that. There's nothing else you can do. If you've sent them multiple emails about it already, there's no way they don't know about it, so there's no way her visa will be granted.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, there is so much "love" in this relationship.


----------



## wonderboy (Dec 5, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> ...There's nothing else you can do. If you've sent them multiple emails about it already, there's no way they don't know about it, so there's no way her visa will be granted.


Thanks for the replies. At least I want them to confirm once its withdrawn. Now I haven't sent 956 form, does that also mean they won't even tell me that my sponsorship is withdrawn? I am under the assumption that if the email address is changed, they will no longer consider the previous email address which was mine thus they will ignore it even if I write to them about withdrawal from that email address. Now if I haven't sent 956 form, do I still need to send that form first before I withdraw her application? I just need a word from them about withdrawal so that its confirmed. I don't know if they need any divorce certificate or other documents to withdraw.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

wonderboy said:


> Thanks for the replies. At least I want them to confirm once its withdrawn. Now I haven't sent 956 form, does that also mean they won't even tell me that my sponsorship is withdrawn? I am under the assumption that if the email address is changed, they will no longer consider the previous email address which was mine thus they will ignore it even if I write to them about withdrawal from that email address. Now if I haven't sent 956 form, do I still need to send that form first before I withdraw her application? I just need a word from them about withdrawal so that its confirmed. I don't know if they need any divorce certificate or other documents to withdraw.


You won't be able to send in a form 956A because it would require your ex-wife' signature which I highly doubt you will get by the sounds of it.

They don't need any documentation only written correspondence saying that you are withdrawing sponsorship. It doesn't matter if divorced or not, if the relationship has ended that is all that they are interested.

You may not even get written communication back from them confirming withdrawal as you are no longer involved in the application. I presume that they would have contacted your ex-wife to notify her that she does not have a valid application anymore.

Question though, did you email the general email address or the case officer's email address?

I find it interesting how some embassy's will not talk to the sponsor unless they are authorised where other embassy's have no problem talking to the sponsor if they not authorised.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think as sponsor you would advise them that the relationship has ended and that you are withdrawing your sponsorship. You aren't withdrawing the application since you aren't the applicant.

I'm not sure if they will acknowledge your sponsorship withdrawal or status of the application, but it'd be nice to think they'd at least confirm receipt of your emails.


----------



## leerocks123 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Withdraw Visa*

Hi 
I need some help. I am a same sex relationship with a man from Tonga. We have applied for a 461 New Zealand Relationship visa.

After submitting the visa and registering our relationship here in Australia he has now told me that he is not gay and that he has a girlfriend here in Australia.

I want to withdraw the application asap as I no longer want to be associated with him and need to know what the process is after I withdraw the application.

I know that he will be angry once I do it as he still thinks that I can do it for him.

I know that I am stupid for believing him and letting myself get into this but can anyone give me some helpful information please

Thanks


----------



## aliza (May 23, 2015)

Hello Sir/Madame,

My spouse has lodge an application 801 visa and it was refuse by department for a reason that he did not meet the PIC. I want to withdraw my sponsorship as i cannot trust him anymore. Can i withdraw my sponsorship as our marriage has breakdown and i cannot give back my trust to him and to his family anymore for some reasons.. What do i need to do? Can he still get a visa even the marriage breakdown?

Thank you very much.

Respecfully yours,
aliza


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You can withdraw your sponsorship anytime until the 801 has been granted (which it has not been yet).

You just need to write to DIBP ans officially withdraw your sponsorship. They will then write to him and will probably ask him why he should stay blah blah and eventually he will be asked to leave (unless you reconcile and the 801 gets granted).

Is he applying to MRT for his 801 refusal?


----------



## aliza (May 23, 2015)

Thank you very much for your reply.
.
As far as i know he is applying to MRT for his refusal. Can he still be granted for 801 visa knowing that he dont meet the PIC 4020 (!) and the marriage has breakdown now? and i do want to withdraw my sponsorship.

Yours respecfully,
aliza


----------



## aliza (May 23, 2015)

Hello Mish

Pls reply i am wating for your reply.
Thank you very much.

Respectfully yours, 
aliza


----------



## aliza (May 23, 2015)

yes hes applying to MRT 801 refusal. Can he still be granted even he does not meet the PIC4020(1)

Pls response..

Thank u very much

Kind regards,
aliza


----------



## yarisshah (May 24, 2015)

GBP said:


> Once the relationship breakdown and the DIBP have been notified, you have nothing to do with the application anymore.
> 
> I doubt that the application is still ongoing since a partner visa application is based on the relationship. There is no basis to process the application once the relationship breakdown.


i came from overseas on pmv visa and now on 820801 visa but my partner dont want to continue with me this relation anymore
she want me to find alternet solution to stay here
what should i do now ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

aliza said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> .
> As far as i know he is applying to MRT for his refusal. Can he still be granted for 801 visa knowing that he dont meet the PIC 4020 (!) and the marriage has breakdown now? and i do want to withdraw my sponsorship.
> 
> ...


The only way he would be successful (in my opinion) is to show their is no fraud in his application, I am unsure what fraud it is but fraud due to bogus documents will be hard to beat.

Also he will need to demonstrate that your relationship is genuine and ongoing which is hard when you have withdrawn your sponsorship.

There should be an addess on immi website where to write to immi to withdraw the application.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

yarisshah said:


> i came from overseas on pmv visa and now on 820801 visa but my partner dont want to continue with me this relation anymore
> she want me to find alternet solution to stay here
> what should i do now ?


Your partner will withdraw their sponsorship and eventually your visa will be cancelled if you are no longer in a relationship or you don't have children of the relationship.

You will need to find another visa to stay in Australia if you wish to stay. You can see if an employer will sponsor you or if you have skills look at a skilled visa.

Good-luck


----------



## yarisshah (May 24, 2015)

Mish said:


> Your partner will withdraw their sponsorship and eventually your visa will be cancelled if you are no longer in a relationship or you don't have children of the relationship.
> 
> You will need to find another visa to stay in Australia if you wish to stay. You can see if an employer will sponsor you or if you have skills look at a skilled visa.
> 
> Good-luck


So kind of you. You reply 
I don't have any children 
What visa I can apply I don't have any skill and Sponsor is difficult because I am here just from few months. 
What other options I have can anyone tell me about


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

yarisshah said:


> So kind of you. You reply
> I don't have any children
> What visa I can apply I don't have any skill and Sponsor is difficult because I am here just from few months.
> What other options I have can anyone tell me about


What country are you from?

A skilled or sponsorship are pretty much your only option unless you are from a country that has WHV qnd you haven't used it but that is temporary.

Otherwise there is a student visa but uni fees are expensive and it is temporary visa too.


----------



## yarisshah (May 24, 2015)

Mish said:


> What country are you from?
> 
> A skilled or sponsorship are pretty much your only option unless you are from a country that has WHV qnd you haven't used it but that is temporary.
> 
> Otherwise there is a student visa but uni fees are expensive and it is temporary visa too.


I am from Pakistan


----------



## yarisshah (May 24, 2015)

Mish said:


> What country are you from?
> 
> A skilled or sponsorship are pretty much your only option unless you are from a country that has WHV qnd you haven't used it but that is temporary.
> 
> Otherwise there is a student visa but uni fees are expensive and it is temporary visa too.


What is WHV ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Working holiday visa. You won't be able to get one since you are from Pakistan.

Your only options are: student visa (uni fees are high), employer sponsored visa or skilled visa.


----------



## Tryme5 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Mish
Finally we got the 461 visa... We had applied on 16th jan 2015 ,got it on 4th June 2015. 
Thanks for your help and support


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------

